

Ancient colour revealed on the Parthenon Sculptures - huxley
http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/highlights/articles/a/ancient_colour_on_parthenon.aspx

======
sebkomianos
" It has often been assumed that they, like other Classical objects in the
Museum, were once painted with colour, but until recently no firm evidence had
ever been found."

Really, British Museum?!

* British damage to Elgin marbles 'irreparable' \- [http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/nov/12/helenasmith](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/nov/12/helenasmith)

* Cleaning scandal at the British Museum - [http://www.parthenon.newmentor.net/cleaning.htm](http://www.parthenon.newmentor.net/cleaning.htm)

(there is even a whole section on the museum's website:
[http://www.britishmuseum.org/about_us/news_and_press/stateme...](http://www.britishmuseum.org/about_us/news_and_press/statements/parthenon_sculptures/1930s_cleaning.aspx))

Also: [http://www.ellopos.net/elpenor/greek-texts/ancient-
greece/hi...](http://www.ellopos.net/elpenor/greek-texts/ancient-
greece/history-of-ancient-greek-art-12.asp)

 __And while on the matter, I 've yet to understand why the Parthenon marbles
are still not returned where they belong: in Parthenon. __

~~~
ridgeguy
Thanks for these, they're informative and interesting.

As to the Parthenon marbles, yeah, I agree with you. It would be good to see
an Imperial theft redressed. Even a couple of centuries after Elgin did his
deed, it matters.

~~~
wtbob
> It would be good to see an Imperial theft redressed.

It wasn't a theft, but a duly-authorised removal. What's more, had the Earl of
Elgin not removed them, they might have bee destroyed along with so much else
a few years later during the Greek Revolution.

~~~
wavefunction
They might have prevented the Greek Revolution. I think what actually happened
is more important, which is that Elgin received a controversial OK to remove
the marble from the Ottoman Turks who have a certain questionable history with
the Greek people.

But however you want to spin it I guess.

~~~
eru
The Ottoman's approved removal of artifacts from their Anatolia, too. (Eg for
Schliemann in Troy.) They didn't just want to spite the Greek.

------
wyclif
I hate it when sites like this don't date articles. It is a trend that I think
is unhelpful.

